# Gina Carano hits the big time - lead role in hollywood blockbuster Haywire



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi405511705

Enjoy


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Channing Tatum, Ewan McGregor, Michael Douglas, Antonio Banderas, Bill Paxton and Gina Carano. Sounds surreal, good for her.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Steve Soderbergh? Count me in.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish I was an actor. Being triangle choked by Gina Carano while she's wearing a COCKTAIL DRESS?


Yes. Please.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't even know she could pull off a triangle choke. Either way it's a good way to get choked unconscious. Can't wait.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Why wouldn't she pull off a triangle choke?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I didn't know how much of a submission game she had or not.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

damn, actually looks like it could be good.


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey! lets remake the bourne identity but with a girl! ZZZzzzzz


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

if this hollywood career means we get to see her nude someday then im all for it


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Nude on screen or nude in playboy? Remember one nude is less revealing.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Nude on screen or nude in playboy? Remember one nude is less revealing.


Hopefully both. If we are really really lucky then maybe her hollywood career will go down the pan and she will be so broke she is forced into porn. A man can dream.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

sickcat said:


> Hey! lets remake the bourne identity but with a girl! ZZZzzzzz


Especially with a couple of the actors involved you would think they would change things up a little bit...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brydon said:


> Hopefully both. If we are really really lucky then maybe her hollywood career will go down the pan and she will be so broke she is forced into porn. A man can dream.


If that's the case then i have a LOOOOOOONG list of women who i hope fall down in their life.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly I don't think she'll go into porn. She's admitted in the past to being shy when it comes to nudity. Or maybe that's Cyborg.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Honestly I don't think she'll go into porn. She's admitted in the past to being shy when it comes to nudity. Or maybe that's Cyborg.


Stop killing my fantasies please.

PS

Whoever neg repped me saying "porn is no joke" seriously needs to get a sense of humour.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep there have been set stills floating around of this movie for like... a year or more? I think kantowrestler and I actually had a rousing discussion about Gina's weight and attractiveness in some wet-suit shots of her beating up McGregor 

I'm superstoked for this film, but also a little worried. I've gotten a strange vibe from the media surrounding it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, we had a conversation about that. I wasn't aware though that this has been going on for a year. And what kind've fibe?


----------

